# Experienced Plower's First Bid.



## mikeTA95 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am not new to plowing and salting, I've done it as a subcontractor for years for an hourly wage. I just was offered a golden opportunity to bid on a large property that I have both the staff and the equipment to maintain, and I'd like to go for it on my own.

In the past I plowed/salted for another company for a flat fee based on inches. I've never had to put together a contract and submit a bid.

I would be interested in hearing some of your methodology for establishing a good bid. Most specifically, how to price retainers and sidewalk shoveling. I most definitely do not want to be the low-baller, nor do I want to make a mistake and under-bid and go broke this winter.

Any input would be a huge help! Thanks guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

U may want to throw some details to the size of the site, hours their open, triggers, walks, etc.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you have proper insurance to plow your own contracts? As for shoveling, times hrs u estimate it will take by wage you want to get. Think best & worst case storms. As for retainers you can go many ways with that. Give us example of what you thinking/mean


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your costs will very also if your staff is on the books or not are you looking for a seasonal bid or are you doing a per push


----------



## mikeTA95 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry, Here's some more information on the property:

I calculated the lot at just over 250,000 sqft

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=cher...F-8&ei=2N5CUvmQM_jK4AOa5YG4Cw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg

It's an apartment complex. So, there will be vehicles in the lots at all times. There were no specifics given to me about creating a bid, so I don't know if they prefer per push or per season pricing. I feel per push is probably going to be better for me since snowfall here is unpredictable. Last year we got about 2" all season, a couple years before that we had multiple blizzards.

I will be working with two plowing trucks and one loader. I also have a full bed salt box and a tailgate spreader. This would be my only contract.

Since it's a large complex the triggers would be set pretty low for any snowfall. I haven't decided on that yet either.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

If that's your only contract charge by the season with all of your costs and its not a bad winter you will go broke for for example your average snow fall is 40 inches a year 10 events and you have a contract for 10 grand you will make 10 grand whether it snow or it doesn't you can also put in your contract anything above 40 inches is extra blizzards are extra and so on sorry for typos smartphones suck


----------



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Mike! If you are going to be bidding per event, here is a snow removal bid form in PDF that some of the guys I do bookkeeping for use. Let me know if you want me to email you a copy in MS word so you can manipulate the document. My email address is [email protected].

Have a good day!!

http://www.contractorshelpdesk.com/product_p/sno_rem_bid.htm


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What does your seasonal bid sheet look like?


----------



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Grandview! I don't have one because all of the accounts for my 3 plowers are per event. But I can put something together for you - I have a really detailed scope sheet that I can use as a basis. I'm going out of town for a few days, but I will post something here for you this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I know you've done this a long time*



grandview;1648280 said:


> What does your seasonal bid sheet look like?


If you are really looking for a comprehensive bid sheet for seasonal contracts we have it on our Quick Estimator CD.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol they starting to fight over you GV, good thing you asked eh GV?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I feel the love.just keep your hand out of my pocket.unless your a blonde chick


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Too funny*

This time of the year does get a bit exciting. Work all year waiting on snow. I love it.


----------



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

Let me know if you want me to put something together Grandview or if you are interested in the "Quick Estimator CD" Wayne has to offer. Sorry, not blonde, but Italian girls can hold their own!!!


----------



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

Here you go Grandview! It needs to be customized to make it site specific to each of your properties but I hope this helps.

Kindly visit my website for this and other business forms for contractors. Here is a link to my residential snow removal service agreement that is immediately downloaded to your computer in MS Word (and compatible with Word for Mac) upon purchase (for only $12.99!). Thank you for letting me use this thread to advertise my website!

http://www.contractorshelpdesk.com/category_s/1837.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=1837&show=10&page=2!

Please email me at [email protected] if you have any questions or don't see a form that you need!


----------

